# The Australian Beer Festival 2008



## kabooby (1/10/08)

So who is planning on going to this?

Kabooby


----------



## gibbocore (1/10/08)

faaaarrrk, i'm being dragged up the hunter that weekend.

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## matti (1/10/08)

Triple booked that weekend.
2 birthdays and I am working night shift. :wacko:


----------



## mikem108 (1/10/08)

Who co ordinated this? ANHC is on that weekend :angry:


----------



## kabooby (1/10/08)

I know, but at least it gives us Sydney folk that aren't going to ANHC something to do


----------



## Pumpy (1/10/08)

kabooby said:


> So who is planning on going to this?
> 
> Kabooby
> 
> View attachment 21518




Me ,the cultural attache for the Macarthur Craftbrewers 


Pumpy


----------



## quantocks (1/10/08)

how big is a tasting cup? if you get 10 wouldn't you be hammered?


----------



## joshuahardie (1/10/08)

Ill be there Saturday, right on noon.

last year was great, I am pretty disappointed at the brewers that they have got in this year. Sure there are some good ones, but some of the great ones from last year are not back, and there are alot of very average ones back this year.


----------



## cdbrown (1/10/08)

I'll be in Sydney that weekend...looks like I've got some convincing to do.


----------



## Insight (1/10/08)

quantocks said:


> how big is a tasting cup? if you get 10 wouldn't you be hammered?



I presume they'll use the same glasses as last year which were 180ml, but the fill line is at 60ml. The amount you get depends how much the server likes you :lol: Either way unless you are a toucan you are unlikely to get blitzed.


----------



## mr_fuggles (1/10/08)

I'll be there. 

Bitter and Twisted the following weekend too!!


----------



## Muggus (1/10/08)

Seems like, for the second year in a row, I have a gig to goto in the city that weekend. So gonna have another huge day of beer and rock 'n roll on the Saturday! :super:


----------



## /// (1/10/08)

Will be Friday night...


----------



## Linz (1/10/08)

Pumpy said:


> Me ,the cultural attache for the *Macarthur Craftbrewers *
> 
> 
> Pumpy




WHATS THIS !! a breakaway group!?!?!?!

Bugger Im rostered on..but I dont know what time yet..got good parking though

looking at the list of labels on the poster its an AIB showcase day <_<


----------



## MCT (1/10/08)

Linz said:


> WHATS THIS !! a breakaway group!?!?!?!
> 
> Bugger Im rostered on..but I dont know what time yet..got good parking though
> 
> looking at the list of labels on the poster its an AIB showcase day <_<



Time to come clean Linz. We have been meeting behind your back and we call ourselves 'Brewers Against Scooters". Macarthur Craftbrewers is a front.
I won't tell you where but we are protected from your kind by this sign on the door:


----------



## redbeard (1/10/08)

I could be tempted ...


Edit : MCT - does Mel attend ?!?


----------



## MCT (1/10/08)

redbeard said:


> I could be tempted ...
> 
> 
> Edit : MCT - does Mel attend ?!?



She is our Grand Pu Bah, and came up with the secret handshake and door knock.


----------



## Pumpy (1/10/08)

MCT said:


> Time to come clean Linz. We have been meeting behind your back and we call ourselves 'Brewers Against Scooters". Macarthur Craftbrewers is a front.
> I won't tell you where but we are protected from your kind by this sign on the door:


Sorry Linz 

It was only discussed at the Monthly meeting, we did try to phone but it was a high probability you were in a tunnel, did you not read the minutes ,

just running throogh the minutes 

Group was not going for 'Vespa's' ,some rather liked the 'Harleys Davidsons' however it was mixed .

Hogan got voted 'Grey Nomad' 

Kabooby having Italian tendancies took a bit of swaying and wanted a 'Lambretta' 

Dravid , said the constipated mathematician 'he would have to work it out with a pencil'

MCT , wanted a converted 'One arm bandit' 

Ham2K found being so rural a Mule may be more suitable than a 'Italian Stallion' .

Lagers was reducing his carbon footprint using 'less CO2 in his shoe'

Franko is just going to motorise the multi tasked 'Red Rocket' .

Matti the mad Swede was going to work on his 'Abba CD's

Sorry Linz but it Go the 'Grand Pu Bah' 

Hope i did not miss anybody  

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (1/10/08)

:lol: :lol: 

Just missed yourself mate.

I spotted Pumpy trying to fit a filter to the woodfired pizza oven. Just to make sure the pizza sauce was perfectly clear


Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (2/10/08)

> Time to come clean Linz. We have been meeting behind your back and we call ourselves 'Brewers Against Scooters". Macarthur Craftbrewers is a front.
> I won't tell you where but we are protected from your kind by this sign on the door:
> 
> This post has been edited by *MCT*: Yesterday, 07:51 PM
> *Attached image(s)*



This is tooo funny ! :lol: :lol: 

Waiting for the showdown tonight , or did Linz get that " other " venue address ?

LOL 

Lagers


----------



## Linz (3/10/08)

MCT said:


> Time to come clean Linz. We have been meeting behind your back and we call ourselves 'Brewers Against Scooters". Macarthur Craftbrewers is a front.
> I won't tell you where but we are protected from your kind by this sign on the door:



Well..I might just have to hang this one outside the brew garage...


----------



## Andyd (10/10/08)

mikem108 said:


> Who co ordinated this? ANHC is on that weekend :angry:



I have to be honest - these guys had the date organised first, but it was also the only weekend that was going to work in melbourne amongst all the spring events (which push accomodation prices through the roof!).

Hopefully future events won't clash, but there's always that chance unfortunately!

Andy


----------



## wabster (10/10/08)

Andyd said:


> I have to be honest - these guys had the date organised first, but it was also the only weekend that was going to work in melbourne amongst all the spring events (which push accomodation prices through the roof!).
> 
> Hopefully future events won't clash, but there's always that chance unfortunately!
> 
> Andy



There are always going to be clashes of dates for specific interest group events. I for one am grateful that the Bitter and Twisted event is on the first weekend of November at Maitland Gaol.

So while I might miss the Aussie Beer festival at the Australia Hotel that weekend, with the due amount of grovelling and "quid pro quo" concessions, I might get to the Maitland event. Luckily my son lives there, so I have accommodation and a driver with luck! Cheerz Wab.


----------

